# Jalapeno pepper recall?



## tomurphjr (Jul 25, 2008)

I went to Wal-Mart today to grab some Jalapeno peppers and give the ABT's a try. The clerk was getting errors trying to ring them up. She finally asked a mananger and was told not to sell them, that they were being pulled off the shelves as we speak. He said they are causing a salmonella outbreak. Anyone heard of this???


This sucks!! I was really looking forward to giving them a try this weekend.


----------



## dingle (Jul 25, 2008)

Check er out Murph!

http://news.aol.com/article/salmonel...679x1200317554


----------



## vlap (Jul 25, 2008)

I was eating a meal topped with loads of fresh jalops when I saw the news story. The next day the chiles were off the shelves.


----------



## tomurphjr (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry guy's, guess I was a little late on this one.


----------



## norrell6 (Jul 25, 2008)

glad I bought the jalapenos for my ABT's for this weekend a couple of days ago. I almost didnt buy them because it was so far in advance, but they looked so good and fresh I went ahead and got them. 

Sure am glad now.


----------



## dingle (Jul 25, 2008)

Dont be sorry Murph! Saw this over a week ago and was still able to buy japs last Thursday. This Thursday...no japs!


----------



## 1894 (Jul 25, 2008)

From the first link :


Salmonyella is scary stuff , 'specially if there is a new , hardier strain . I'd hate to get it  and hope this all gets figured out.

 But a single pepper out of how many hundreds of thousands or millions ? 
Any " fresh " vegies I buy from a store get washed. With this , I'll give 'em a double wash. But that's it , untill the fda gets a real handle on this , wash , eat,  or, wash , cook , eat. That's my plan. YMMV ( Your Mileage May Vary)


----------



## supervman (Jul 25, 2008)

What I find amazing is that the GREAT State of Minnesota TOLD the Feds it wasn't Toms, it was Jalepenos *AND* they told them WHICH WAREHOUSE it was from a *WHOLE THREE WEEKS* before the Feds did anything about it. 

And son of a gun we were right. Hmmmmmmmmmmm.

http://www.salmonellablog.com/2008/0...tpaul-mystery/


----------



## closer (Jul 25, 2008)

Try Banana peppers the spicy variety, i used them last week and they were fantastic!


----------



## dragfan (Jul 25, 2008)

I am a big Jeff Dunham fan  mabye they should blame Jose Jalapeno on a stick for this one.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree, double wash, cook, eat.  I bought some at sam's last weekend and cooked them up last night.  Haven't had any problems.


----------



## haglered (Jul 26, 2008)

I heard of this back when they were pulling tomatoes trying to figure out if it was the tomatoes or the jalapenos. 

I am growing them in my garden this year ...as far as I am concerned...it just goes to prove the way we grow the food sold in our supermarkets is just plain wrong and unsafe and worst of all devoid of flavor.

We have been buying more and more of our stuff at the farmers market (where the food being sold is grown locally, not just brought in from the same wharehouse the grocery stores get theirs.) We go to a local butcher for significant portions of our meat, we buy eggs from a local woman who raises them and sells them fresh. They taste so much better. 

It is amazing how much better you can eat in terms of quality when you tear yourself away from those megawharehouses of flavorless foods....

Find a local farmer or friend who is growing them, you'll so much better and safer food


----------



## desertlites (Jul 26, 2008)

as I was picking Japs from the garden yesterday I had to p-well instead of peeing next to the peppers as some of the south of the boarder pickers do( and other things) I chose to go in the house to relive myself-so no salmanilla here and still have abt's


----------



## ronp (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, about a month ago I got the poisioning and I don't eat japs. 1 pepper out of how many? We need a better system to protect our food production before it's too late.


----------

